# Tempestades tropicais em Portugal



## Skizzo (6 Mai 2009 às 21:54)

Alguem sabe dizer se já ocorreram tempestades tropicais em Portugal (Continental), e em que ano / locais foram? Obrigado.


----------



## psm (6 Mai 2009 às 22:34)

Dar uma ajuda aos moderadores. 

No forum que diz Tropical tens que lá ir ver pois está muita informação, e lá tens o que precisas investigar.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-tropical/furacao-de-1842-na-madeira-peninsula-iberica-2242.html
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-tropical/furacoes-em-portugal-1123.html
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-tropical/ciclones-tropicais-em-aguas-portuguesas-1072.html


----------



## Skizzo (6 Mai 2009 às 23:19)

Nunca acerto com o forum 

Obrigado pelos links


----------

